# kbdmux disabled - not possible to enter geli key



## lib13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi,


My current setup for the workstation is of a multiseat type, so one computer, two users (two X sessions, two keyboards, two mice, two monitors).

For this to happen, I have to disable kbdmux(), such that the two keyboards are considered independent of one another.

The problem is that when I disable kbdmux() in /boot/loader.conf or /boot/device.hints I'm not able to input the password for the geli() encrypted storage.
I find this strange as, at least, one keyboard should always be working.
Both keyboards are of USB type.

I cannot get the exact revision of the system, but just upgraded my 10-STABLE

What can I do to solve this issue?  Is this a bug regarding vt?
two days ago.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't know how you can fix this, but as a workaround you can configure the loader to ask for your GELI passphrase. Because this happens before the kernel boots, it should work with both keyboards. Append to /boot/loader.conf:

```
geom_eli_passphrase_prompt="YES"
```
The loader does not verify that you typed the correct password so if you do it wrong you might still get the kernel's password prompt...


----------



## lib13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Your solution makes the system ask for a passphrase, but then, afterwards the OS asks again for the password.

Thanks tobik, but even if this worked, I'd need to have a working keyboard before X starts, and it starts manually in my case.

So, is this hiding of keyboards performed by disabling kbdmux() a bug?  Where should I file it?


----------

